

IPhone now auto-authenticaties with AT&T WiFi - andreyf
http://www.mobileburn.com/pressrelease.jsp?Id=7292

======
andreyf
Does anyone know the technical details of how this works? Can I still trick it
into thinking my laptop is my iPhone?

~~~
gojomo
I suppose at worst you might need to change your laptop's MAC.

